# San Diego June Monthly HERF?



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I know the big SOCAL MEGAHERF is coming up over the Independence Day weekend, but who's up for a HERF in June? I'm thinking either invading Poker's Patio or heading down to TJ, but as an alternative, I might be able to host (except saturday the 11th), or Liberty Tobacco, downtown, whatever. Anybody game?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I'm up for 6/18, 6/19 (Father's day), and 6/25. LCDH in TJ would be good as well. The So Cal Herf VI starts one week later on 7/2!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

me and zeme are going to pokers this sat but next weekend is cool or the following for SD or T/J ... but hey if you want to come to pokers this sat we will be there. hey mo if we go to T/j were gonna go in the bimmer right?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> hey mo if we go to T/j were gonna go in the bimmer right?


*DRIVE IT INTO TJ * ?!?!?! 

Man, that idea is scary!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im game call the date.....


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I am up for herfing any time any place let me know when. It would be better on the weekend of the 11 or the 18. In any case lets herf.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> *DRIVE IT INTO TJ * ?!?!?!
> 
> Man, that idea is scary!!


you mean you wont take the bimer in to T/J? I guess we can all walk in and stand in line in the sun


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> *you mean you wont take the bimer in to T/J?*


You think it's safe to do it?!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> You think it's safe to do it?!


I have done it with my tahoe a few times I would do it now but dont want to drive mo but hey if we all walk across its cool


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> You think it's safe to do it?!


You might get mistaken for the Mafioso Mo, better to walk across and take a taxi. They're lined up as you cross the bridge. The worst thing though is the wait comming back across the border, and getting pulled into secondary.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Yeah! It's the attention I can do without.

Last time I went, was taking the bus back, decided to get off before the border and walk back. Beat the bus back by a looong margin.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> You think it's safe to do it?!


It would be safe if your were driving somewhere else in TJ, but to Ave. Revolucion I wouldnt do it hahaha  .The Fathers day weekend i wont be able since i am going out of town, but I can check up for the other dates, I am trying to save up cash for the herf in July


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

so is it a go mo? (hehe rhymes) we can all meet up some time this month and go over together. I need to get me a couple of trinis to sample and a upman mag


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

well guys Im hoping for the 18th maybe we can meet at the bus stop and go over all together :SM


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Just wished I had the time. I would love to go on this trip.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Just wished I had the time. I would love to go on this trip.


ohhh hooo look who decided to chime in, glad to see you, are you gonna go to
is it jessies house this weekend? for cornish game hen?anyways thanks again for the stogie I cant wait till monday gonna light it up as soon as I get to vegas


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> ohhh hooo look who decided to chime in, glad to see you, are you gonna go to
> is it jessies house this weekend? for cornish game hen?anyways thanks again for the stogie I cant wait till monday gonna light it up as soon as I get to vegas


Don't know Gabe...my sked is always last minute....

Let's see if I can get a pass...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Don't know Gabe...my sked is always last minute....
> 
> Let's see if I can get a pass...


hope you can make it Im trying to gey gerry to go to


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey so whats up still ago for next weekend the 18th ? steve says he wants to go so does gerry so its up to erick and mo ....dont flake guys :SM


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm good on the 18th! We could meet in small groups at the parking lot, and catch the bus, or it might be easier to just meet at LCDH. That is, unless Mo is driving the Beemer down :r


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Just saw this thread. I won't be able to make the mega herf next month, but I would like to try to meet you guys. Just moved to SD about a month ago. Just post here what time you'll be at LCDH, and I'll try to get there.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

shatfield said:


> Just saw this thread. I won't be able to make the mega herf next month, but I would like to try to meet you guys. Just moved to SD about a month ago. Just post here what time you'll be at LCDH, and I'll try to get there.


Well don't tell anyone! How's the digs.........
Welcome to Sandy Eggo


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

shatfield said:


> Just saw this thread. I won't be able to make the mega herf next month, but I would like to try to meet you guys. Just moved to SD about a month ago. Just post here what time you'll be at LCDH, and I'll try to get there.


Welcome to Sand Dog! Let us know as soon as your humidor arrives so we can have a house warming party!! :al :w

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Well welcome to San Diego. I hope to meet ya before I go to Virginia.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the welcomes! Been here about 3-4 weeks and still feel like I'm getting settled in. Haven't been able to get back on CS much until now.

Love SD so far, though. My place doesn't have much room for smoking (only a 2 seat patio), but anytime you guys want to get together, let me know.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

:tg can't make it on the 18th,little league picnic takes priority over herf so my wife says, oh well maybe a good thing not going to TJ as my green card is so old it has a picture of a guy with black hair, my luck they wouldn't let me back over the border.


----------

